# here's a painting price list......



## Jer44

I found this on criagslist. I love guys like this............:thumbup:



Date: 2009-02-16, 8:31PM EST



$65 --- 1 BEDROOM, WALLS PRIMED ( 1 COAT PRIMER INCLUDED )( UP TO 8 * 10 ) 

$65 --- 1 BEDROOM CEILING ( 1 COAT , PAINT INCLUDED ) ( UP TO 8 * 10 ) 

$70 --- 1 BEDROOM TRIM , DOOR , AND DOOR CASING ( 1 COAT , PAINT INCLUDED ) ( UP TO 8 * 10 ) 
$95 --- 1 BEDROOM CEILING ( 2 COATS, PAINT INCLUDED )( UP TO 8 * 10 ) 

$100 --- 1 BEDROOM TRIM , DOOR, AND DOOR CASING ( 2 COATS , PAINT INCLUDED )( UP TO 8 * 10 ) 

$100 --- 1 BEDROOM ( UP TO 8 * 10 ) ( WALLS ) 

$150 --- MASTER BEDROOM ( UP TO @ 10 * 15 ) ( WALLS ) 


$165 --- 1 BEDROOM WALL ( UP TO 8 * 10 ) AND ( TRIM, ONE DOOR , DOOR CASING . WHITE PAINT INCLUDED , 1 COAT ) 
$195 --- 1 BEDROOM WALLS ( UP TO 8 * 10 ) AND ( TRIM, ONE DOOR , DOOR CASING . WHITE PAINT INCLUDED , 2 COATS ) 

$235 --- 1 BEDROOM WALLS ( UP TO 8 * 10 ) AND ( CEILING 1 COAT PAINT INCLUDE . TRIM , ONE DOOR , DOOR CASING 1 COAT PAINT INCLUDED ) 

$195 --- STAIRCASE ( WALLS ) 

$250 --- 250 - 300 SQUARE FOOT ROOM ( LIVING / DINING ROOM ) ( WALLS ) 

$295 --- LIVING ROOM , DINING ROOM , HALL ( OF AVERAGE SIZE ) 

$295 --- 2 BEDROOMS ( WALLS ) AND ( CEILINGS WHICH I PROVIDE WHITE PAINT FOR , 2 COATS )(UP TO 8 * 10 ) 

$295 --- STAIRCASE WALLS AND UPSTAIRS HALLWAY ( WALLS ) 

$295 --- 1 BEDROOM WALLS AND ( CEILINGS 2 COATS. TRIM , DOOR CASING , AND ONE DOOR 2 COATS , WHITE PAINT INCLUDED )( UP TO 8 * 10 ) 

$400 --- 500 SQUARE FOOT HOME , 1BEDROOM , LIVING ROOM , DINING ROOM , HALL ( WALLS ) 

$500 --- 750 SQUARE FOOT HOME , 2 BEDROOMS , LIVING ROOM , DINING ROOM , HALL ( WALLS ) 

$650 ---- 1000 SQUARE FOOT HOME , 3 BEDROOMS , LIVING ROOM , DINING ROOM , HALL. ( WALLS ) 

$750 --- 2000 SQUARE FOOT HOME , LIVING , DINING ROOM , HALL , STAIRCASE WALLS , AND UPSTAIRS HALLWAY . ( WALLS ) 

$800 --- 1250 SQUARE FOOT HOME , 3 BEDROOMS , LIVING ROOM , DINING ROOM , HALL . ( WALLS ) 

$975 --- 1500 SQUARE FOOT HOME , 3 BEDROOMS , LIV ROOM , DINING ROOM , HALL , STAIR CASE WALLS , AND UPSTAIRS HALLWAY 

$1300 --- 2000 SQUARE FOOT HOME , LIVING ROOM , DINING ROOM , HALLWAY , 3 BEDROOMS , STAIRCASE WALLS AND UPSTAIRS HALL WAY 

I CAN PROVIDE ALL WHITE PAINT IN MY JOBS , FLAT CEILING WHITE , WHITE PRIMER , WHITE DOOR AND TRIM PAINT, AND EGGSHELL WHITE FOR WALLS 

*** NOTE *** CUSTOMER TO SUPPLY COLOURED PAINT *** I PROVIDE 2 LABOUR COATS TO WALLS IN ABOVE PRICES *** I SUPPLY WHITE PAINT ONLY IF IT IS INCLUDED IN QUOTE OR ABOVE PACKAGE*** 

****'s PAINTING 
647-637-**** INTERIOR - EXTERIOR 

RENTALS , RESALE, APARTMENTS, HOUSES, CONDOS, LOFTS 
OFFICES 


I CAN OFFER A CREW OF UP TO 5 PEOPLE TO GET YOUR JOB DONE SOONER 

HAVE US PROFESSIONALLY PAINT YOUR PROPERTY OR RENTAL AND USE OUR CLEANING SERVICE AS WELL 
WE WILL TAKE CARE OF ALL ARRANGEMENTS 

I OFFER SHORT TERM PAYMENT INSTALLMENTS 

$125 MINIMUM , DEPENDING ON LOCATION 

LABOUR PRICING EXAMPLES 
WALLS ONLY ( CUSTOMER SUPPLIES COLOURED PAINT ) 
( 2COATS ) 

SMALL 3 BDR APT , LIV RM. , DIN. RM., HALL , $650+, (**$100) 
SMALL 2 BDR APT , LIV RM, DIN RM, HALL ,550+,(**$90) 
SMALL 1 BDRM APT , LIV RM , DIN RM , HALL $450+,(**$80) 

(**$)=ADD TO ABOVE PRICES I SUPPLY WHITE PAINT ONLY 
TO PAINT ALL WALLS ( 2 COATS) 

LIVING ROOM , DINING ROOM , $265+ 
KITCHENS AND BATHROOMS $75+ 
HALL $85+ 
STAIRCASE WALLS $180 - $1000+ 

DETAIL WORK PRICING 
WHITE PAINT INCLUDED 

CEILINGS 75+ 
DOORS $25+ 
DOOR JAMS $25+ 
WINDOWS $30+ 
BASEBOARDS $50+ / ROOM 
CLOSETS $30+ 

WORK INCLUDED IN ABOVE PRICES 

1.) REMOVE AND REPLACE ALL ELECTRICAL COVERS 
2.) SUPPLY FLOOR AND CARPET COVERINGS 
3.) MASK ANY SURFACES AS REQUIRED 
4.) COVER FURNISHINGS 
5.) FILLING IN OF NAIL HOLES, SCREW HOLES , AND OTHER SMALL GOUGES 
6.) PROVIDE ALL TOOL, LADDERS , AND LABOUR 

TYPES OF WORK OFFERED 

INTERIORS- WALLS, CEILINGS, TRIM, DOORS, DOOR CASINGS,WINDOWS, KITCHEN CABINETS, BASEMENT FLOORS 

EXTERIORS- DOORS, GARAGE DOORS, WINDOW FRAMES, 
SOFFITS, FENCES, DECKS ETC... 

SPECIALTY WORK 

WATER DAMAGED CEILINGS 
HIGH CEILINGS ( PAINT INCLUDED ) 
CONCRETE FLOORS ( PAINT INCLUDED ) 
DRYWALL REPAIRS 
WALL PAPER HANGING AND / OR REMOVAL 
HIGH WALLS ( PAINT ) 
HIGH WALL ENTRANCES ( PAINT ) 
HIGH WALL STAIRCASES ( PAINT ) 

SO PLEASE CALL OR EMAIL ME YOUR 
ROOM SIZES AND I WILL GIVE OR EMAIL 
YOU A ROUGH ESTIMATE 

COPY THIS LINK 
TO SEE 
MORE OF MY PORTFOLIO 
THANKS , PAUL...


----------



## smadax

:laughing: That's great!


----------



## AutumnWood Inc.

:thumbup::blink:


----------



## Blast&Coat

Looks like a great idea to me. probably never has to go do any estimates. If people like the price they call. 
Not that that means he gets any work, but I bet he doesnt run around town doing estimates for jobs he"ll never get.


----------



## tinner666

Blast&Coat said:


> Looks like a great idea to me. probably never has to go do any estimates. If people like the price they call.
> Not that that means he gets any work, but I bet he doesnt run around town doing estimates for jobs he"ll never get.



I did the same thing for certain things too. Was able to quit making useless trips.


----------



## bwalley

Those are production painters, I am sure once they get in the door they will upsell the job, if it keeps them from wasting time on tire kickers it is a great idea.


----------



## Frankawitz

I bet this MAROON got laid off at the local McDonalds now he is a FREAKIN Painter, I wonder what paint he is using to get it to cover in one coat:laughing: In 29 years of painting I have never seen paint cover in one coat. unless its the same color, so for two coats people have to double his prices:laughing: Guys like this are a dime a dozen:thumbsup: Just another Hack


www.frankawitz,net


----------



## EricTheHandyman

I like how he'll only use white paint. He must have hijacked a SW delivery truck...


----------



## MBS

Frankawitz said:


> I bet this MAROON got laid off at the local McDonalds now he is a FREAKIN Painter, I wonder what paint he is using to get it to cover in one coat:laughing: In 29 years of painting I have never seen paint cover in one coat. unless its the same color, so for two coats people have to double his prices:laughing: Guys like this are a dime a dozen:thumbsup: Just another Hack
> 
> 
> www.frankawitz,net


25 years ago, I was using Saxon Paint. It was guaranteed to cover in one coat. They had come out with a white paint line called Eclipse 10, which was guaranteed to cover any color under the sun in one coat. These paints did what they claimed.

I had an flat orange bedroom to paint for a HO. They wanted white and I thought it would take a primer coat and two coats of white paint to get it looking sharp and stop the orange from bleeding through.

I tried the Eclipse 10 white and rolled it on. When it dried, it was flawless. One coat was all it took. I was impressed. The HO's were impressed. :thumbsup:

I also had a OH garage door that I kept painted white. A local gang thought their graffiti looked good on my door. :furious: All colors of spray paint were used. I would roll one coat of the Eclipse 10 white house paint on it and it covered perfectly every time. I painted that door at least once a week. 

Their other lines of paint were the best I'd ever used. Sometimes two coats were needed in extreme situations, but that was rare. The draw back to Saxon paints was that there was no custom tinting available. They had a limited stock line of colors and that was it.


----------



## bwalley

Frankawitz said:


> I bet this MAROON got laid off at the local McDonalds now he is a FREAKIN Painter, I wonder what paint he is using to get it to cover in one coat:laughing: In 29 years of painting I have never seen paint cover in one coat. unless its the same color, so for two coats people have to double his prices:laughing: Guys like this are a dime a dozen:thumbsup: Just another Hack
> 
> 
> www.frankawitz,net


I think you meant Moron, not Maroon, he charges extra for Maroon.


----------

